# [SOLVED] dmesg  is not showing from  0.000000

## papu

hi  :Smile:  this is my emerge --info https://paste.pound-python.org/show/m7wYlBjPQDIxnlVTU1L0/

i recenlly reinstall gentoo due and cpu update, when i  want to see full dmesg it start from [    0.944451] timestamp  and not from [    0.000000]

```
~ $ dmesg 

[    0.944451] device: 'device:01': device_add

[    0.944452] bus: 'acpi': add device device:01

[    0.944454] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:01

[    0.944505] device: 'device:02': device_add

[    0.944506] bus: 'acpi': add device device:02

[    0.944508] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:02

[    0.944559] device: 'device:03': device_add

[    0.944560] bus: 'acpi': add device device:03

[    0.944563] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:03

.....

[   20.380048] devices_kset: Moving 4-9.3:1.1 to end of list

[   20.381538] device: 'lp0': device_add

[   20.381559] PM: Adding info for No Bus:lp0

[   20.381655] usblp 4-9.3:1.1: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x1771

[   20.381657] driver: 'usblp': driver_bound: bound to device '4-9.3:1.1'

[   20.381673] bus: 'usb': really_probe: bound device 4-9.3:1.1 to driver usblp

[   20.381681] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

```

using SystemRescueCd i can see all timestamps from 0 to end of dmesg

any ideas?

thanks   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Your kernel's ring buffer ran out and the first entries were removed for new entries.  

Simply set CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT and CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT larger in your kernel config.

----------

## papu

yeah now works with 19!

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | egrep CONFIG_LOG_
> 
> CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=19
> 
> CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

 

 :Wink: 

----------

